# להבריא



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I believe this means "to recuperate" "to recover" as in from an illness?  Is this the full extent of things?

Is it pronounced "lehivri" ?  Is the present form mavri?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

It means both "to recover (from illness)" and "to make healthier".

You are right about pr. sing. but the inf. is pronounced as "leh*a*vri".


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

so the present is mavri / mavri'a ??  Where is the stress on the feminine form?  מבריא.ה


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

In the present tense of הפעיל verb pattern the stress is always on the last syllable, hence mavr*i*, mavri'*a, *mavri'*i*m*, *mavri'*o*t.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Thank you thank you !


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

BTW, in Hebrew a stress always falls either on the last syllabe or on the one before last.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

That much I did know - but then there are those segolate nouns that screw things up!  lol


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Wow, now I have a vague notion about segolates! Looks so damn complicated... Don't even remember whether we learned about them at school.


----------



## ks20495

segolate nouns -- keyword is nouns


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Wow, now I have a vague notion about segolates! Looks so damn complicated... Don't even remember whether we learned about them at school.



I just read about them in a book for the first time.  It has helped me a lot to understand why the stress is off sometimes in words like SEret.


----------

